# Fluval Plant Stratum - Available?



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

Has anyone seen this available at any stores recently?

I need 3-4 bags of it for a planted tank, and I see PetsandPonds is sold out.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

kyle said:


> Has anyone seen this available at any stores recently?
> 
> I need 3-4 bags of it for a planted tank, and I see PetsandPonds is sold out.


petsmart & frank's


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought an 8kg bag from Lucky's for 39 bucks flat. no tax.


----------



## stim (Apr 20, 2011)

Where is Lucky's?


----------



## ak22 (Sep 6, 2010)

stim said:


> Where is Lucky's?


Lucky Aquarium is located in Market Village, next to Pacific mall in Markham.

4350 Steeles Avenue East
Suite #F104A, 2nd Floor 
Markham, Ontario 
L3R 9V4 
(905) 477-8778


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

kyle said:


> Has anyone seen this available at any stores recently?
> 
> I need 3-4 bags of it for a planted tank, and I see PetsandPonds is sold out.


Lucky's has a great price.

Menagerie on Parliament (North of Dundas) sells an 8kg bag for $44.99. 
416-921-4966


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

go to luckys. got 2x8kg bags for $75. really nice substrate, great for root development.


----------

